# Tnt???



## cjs (Jul 22, 2006)

O.K., I'm probably going to kick myself, but what does "TNT" stand for??? I keep seeing it before or after recipe postings.


----------



## Shunka (Jul 22, 2006)

Tried and True


----------



## cjs (Jul 22, 2006)

You mean you have to call that out?????? Why would people, as a matter of course, post a recipe they don't know works????????


----------



## mudbug (Jul 22, 2006)

I can think of a couple reasons, cjs:

someone asks for a recipe using some ingredient or other and the poster finds one

the recipe looks good and the poster wants to share it

Also, it's not a rule that every recipe has to have TNT with it, and I suspect many folks post recipes that are TNT without being advertised as such.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 22, 2006)

yes just an fyi i always try recipes before posting.. 

eck i would hate to ruin someones dinner lol


----------



## cjs (Jul 23, 2006)

I can understand that, mudbug - I do on occasion post something in response to a request that maybe I've been wanting to try or looks especially good - but, it is always called out as such.

O.K., I'll learn my way around here...


----------



## auntdot (Jul 23, 2006)

To me tried 'n true means that the person posting has made the recipe at least once, and probably more than that.

Would never post a recipe I had not tried without stating such, and always try to give the source whenever possible.

Of course, sometimes people just want some ideas and we will try to come up with them, untried.

But I think if folks post a distinct recipe they should state whether or not they have tried it.

Have found the great people here very good that way.

Thanks to y'all and have a fantastic day.


----------

